# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Eduardo Marković - pomozimo dječaku

## mrkvica05

http://dnevni-list.ba/web1/ocajni-ro...-naseg-andela/

Pratim ovo i ne mogu vjerovati da se ne može skupiti novac za spas ovog divnog i jako bolesnog dječića. 

Pa ako se i ovdje netko uključi ili barem proslijedi dalje ovu priču o malom dječaku Eduardu možda nećemo uskoro čitati vijesti koje 

započinju s "Na žalost...".

----------


## Sony

probala sam uplatiti e zabom kune,ali ne prolazi,javlja da je krivi IBAN..
 Da li je netko uspio?

----------


## mrkvica05

Ne može se s kunama, iz nekog razloga ne funkcionira. A u banci su nam rekli da ipak može ali uz minimalnu naknadu uz 100kn  :Sad: 
Na kraju smo preko sestrine kreditne kartice uplatili u stranoj valuti.
Namjeravali smo i preko pošte poslati novce.

I to je valjda jedan od razloga zašto tako slabo ide prikupljanje.

----------


## mrkvica05

Nisam jučer stigla ovo napisati.
Riječ je o stranici go fund me na kojoj je moguće uplatiti novac preko kartica (diners i mastercard), jedini trošak je konverzija novca iz kuna u dolare, valutu u kojoj se na toj stranici iskazuju uplate. To je taj način na koji smo uplatili.

http://www.gofundme.com/eduardomarkovic

----------


## Diana72

Nažalost, ja nemam novac da uplatim ali sam podijelila link na facebooku i twitteru, a poslala sam i par poruka. Stranicu sam stavila na lajkanje u like4like.org. Nadam se da će biti nekog rezultata od svega toga.

----------


## mrkvica05

Prekrasno! Bar nešto  :Smile:

----------

